

UK fashion start-up Fabricly secures seed funding from Y Combinator - pclark
http://www.businessoffashion.com/2010/03/bof-exclusive-uk-fashion-start-up-fabricly-secures-seed-funding-from-y-combinator.html

======
ph0rque
_“Fabricly is an instance of a pattern that is quite common among the 172
startups we’ve funded: enabling contacts in a peer-to-peer way that would not
have been possible back in the pre-Internet days, [pg] continued._

Is it time for a "Startup (or Business Model) Design Patterns" book?

------
qeorge
Cool idea. Reminds me of a niche Alibaba.

------
jedc
Were they a part of W10 or will they be part of S10?

~~~
joshu
They just graduated. (They were one of the teams I "mentored")

